# health care system



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

We are planning to move to the Central Algarve area later this year and we are trying to understand how to get registered in the Portuguese medical sysytem. We are both below the UK state pension age and we are planning to primarily live on my partners private pension. Could someone kindly expalin the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://eportugal.gov.pt/en/servicos/pedir-o-numero-de-utente-do-sns


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Could come handy after you register.

https://www.sns24.gov.pt/en/


----------

